# "Rettet das nippelzeigende Loriot-Mainzelmännchen"



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

_"Liebes Buffed-Team,

die gesammelten Fernsehwerke Loriots sind in einer DVD-Box erhältlich. Dort wird das Mainzelmännchen in völlig unzensierter Form gezeigt. Die FSK hat mit ihrer Freigabe ab 6 die Meinung vertreten, daß die Nippel des kleinen Kerls in keinster Weise für Zuschauer ab 6 entwicklungsstörend oder sozialethisch desorientierend seien. Tut uns doch den Gefallen und erlaubt in einem Forum, dessen User älter als 6 sein dürften (auch wenn es zeitweise nicht so scheint), dem Mainzelmännchen seinen unzensierten Exhibitionismus!"_

_So bitte ich, die Zensur des Avatars von *Traka* aufzuheben. Es wird schwer werden, ich weiss, aber es handelt sich immerhin um die Gefährdung einer austerbenen Rasse!_


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

/SIGN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Herr-Gott, von wem redest du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> _So bitte ich, die Zensur aufzuheben. Es wird schwer werden, ich weiss, aber es handelt sich immerhin um die Gefährdung einer austerbenen Rasse!_



Scheisse! Da hab ich wieder was angerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Bimmbamm


----------



## claet (12. August 2008)

is das euer ernst??
buffed hat das zensiert?

meine güte, die olympischen spiele haben genau den gegenteiligen effekt als der, der erwartet wurde .. die zensur greift um sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal ganz ehrlich, is doch lächerlich! man könnte es als sexuell anstößig bezeichnen, aber dann bitte den avatar ganz weg und nich ein streifen über die nippel. ich finde  .. kA .. wie soll ich sagen .. also man sieht die brüste noch ganz ordentlich wackeln .. die anspielung wird ohne die nippel nicht weniger!

ich liebe den avatar und unterschreibe hiermit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> _"Liebes Buffed-Team,
> 
> die gesammelten Fernsehwerke Loriots sind in einer DVD-Box erhältlich. Dort wird das Mainzelmännchen in völlig unzensierter Form gezeigt. Die FSK hat mit ihrer Freigabe ab 6 die Meinung vertreten, daß die Nippel des kleinen Kerls in keinster Weise für Zuschauer ab 6 entwicklungsstörend oder sozialethisch desorientierend seien. Tut uns doch den Gefallen und erlaubt in einem Forum, dessen User älter als 6 sein dürften (auch wenn es zeitweise nicht so scheint), dem Mainzelmännchen seinen unzensierten Exhibitionismus!"_
> 
> _So bitte ich, die Zensur des Avatars von *Traka* aufzuheben. Es wird schwer werden, ich weiss, aber es handelt sich immerhin um die Gefährdung einer austerbenen Rasse!_



+ mit zensur schaut doof aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (12. August 2008)

Was? Buffed hat das zensiert? rofl xD Das gibts ja doch nit xD


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2008)

Wir haben garnix zensiert.

Ein User fand den Avatar anstössig und hat dies gemeldet. 
Traka hat dann nen schwarzen Balken auf das Vieh gemalt.
Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Nachdem ich folgende PM eines hier nicht näher genannten Moderators bekommen habe:

_"Tach,

könntest du bitte deinen Avatar ändern und durch was jugendfreies ersetzen?
Danke =) "_

Wie darf ich das sonst verstehen, als das ich mein Avatar ändern soll? Davon das sich ein User nur darüber beschwert hat ich es aber unverändert lassen kann, wenn ich das will, steht da nichts.
Das ich den Balken selber hin gemacht habe - als stillen Protest, habe ich das Ava extra nicht ausgetauscht, um die Sinnigkeit dieser Zensur aufzuzeigen - schreibe ich sogar in meiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ein User fand den Avatar anstössig und hat dies gemeldet.
> Traka hat dann nen schwarzen Balken auf das Vieh gemalt.
> Ende der Geschichte.



Nunja, ihr müßt ja an Traka weitergegeben haben, daß es einen User gibt, der das "Vieh" anstößig findet. Ich will da kein Faß aufmachen, aber das nennt man "indirekte Zensur".

Heißt das nun, daß Traka wieder einen unverhüllten Mainzelmann zeigen darf, weil ihr jetzt eine Argumentation habt, die ihr möglichen "Anstößigkeitsmeldern" um die Ohren hauen könnt?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. August 2008)

Also mir reicht der Balken nicht. 
Ich find es jetzt nicht anstössig, oder so. Von Trakas Avatar wird mir einfach nur schlecht wenn ich den zu lange anschaue.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Also mir reicht der Balken nicht.
> Ich find es jetzt nicht anstössig, oder so. Von Trakas Avatar wird mir einfach nur schlecht wenn ich den zu lange anschaue.



Jo, weils nen Typ mit Titten ist. >.<


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

loriot? mainzelmännchen? is das teil nicht aus schneeflittchen?


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jo, weils nen Typ mit Titten ist. >.<



jup ..
zensur .. aRgggg

aber is ja nid so das man am nachmittag auf gewissen sendern mehr siet .. ne ;P


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

@ riesentrolli: Nein, das ist tatsächlich von Loriot (sofern es eine ernste Frage war).
Viele trauen ihm sowas nicht zu, aber er hat auch solche Bilder gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Es sei an dieser Stelle erwähnt, dass die oben gezeigten Bilder ebenfalls frei und ohne Alterskontrolle auf der Webseite www.Loriot.de zu sehen sind. Aus diesem Grund, habe ich von einer Zensur abgesehen._


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

gerade nochma nachgeguggt. die zwerge bei schneeflittchen sehen anders aus. aber ich hätte schwören können, dass ich das da gesehen hab^^ naja sogar ich kann mich mal irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

schneeflittchen und die 7 zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja dacht ich zuerst auch und dann hab ich gedahct das es zu pink ist und nid ganz passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. August 2008)

Die Zensur sieht irgendwie cool aus  Weiss nicht warum aber es hat was.Naja egal bin auch für Meinzelmännchen ohne Zensur ! + von mir!


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Nachdem ich folgende PM eines hier nicht näher genannten Moderators bekommen habe:
> 
> _"Tach,
> 
> ...



Ich finds schön wie mir irgendwelche Worte in den Mund gelegt werden oO

Ja, die PM ist von mir. Nein, ich muss darin nicht erwähnen dass sich ein User beschwert hat. Wieso sollte ich auch. 

Was wollt ihr eigentlich? Andere User haben sich schon über das .gif-Ding beschwert wo Mario die Prinzessin poppt. Und wenn wir so Zeug halt nich rausputzen gibts irgendwann ne Zeit wo primäre Geschlechtsmerkmale auf den Avataren zu finden sind. "Ist doch nicht schlimm. 50% der Menschheit besitzen sowas." -.-


----------



## Illuminatos (12. August 2008)

Ich bin schon aus Prinzip gegen Zensur jeglicher Art, Die heutige Jugend ist sowieso versaut, wir sollten sie nicht so in Watte packen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Sprech aus Erfahrung, bin 18, meine Kindheit ist noch nicht lange her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
@ Traka: Zensier doch das Männchen und lass die Brüste frei! Nur mal so als Vorschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit @Carcharoth: Stimmt nicht ganz, gibt mehr Frauen als Männer, sind also nicht ganz 50%... sry da kam der Hans in mir raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich finds schön wie mir irgendwelche Worte in den Mund gelegt werden oO
> 
> Ja, die PM ist von mir. Nein, ich muss darin nicht erwähnen dass sich ein User beschwert hat. Wieso sollte ich auch.
> 
> Was wollt ihr eigentlich? Andere User haben sich schon über das .gif-Ding beschwert wo Mario die Prinzessin poppt. Und wenn wir so Zeug halt nich rausputzen gibts irgendwann ne Zeit wo primäre Geschlechtsmerkmale auf den Avataren zu finden sind. "Ist doch nicht schlimm. 50% der Menschheit besitzen sowas." -.-


Welche Worte werden dir denn in den Mund gelegt? Das ist ein 1-zu-1 Zitat, sogar die Zeilenumbrüche sind identisch.

Nunja, zwischen einem von Loriot gezeichneten Mainzelmännchen-Comic-gif, welches weniger als 2sek eine Brust aufploppen lässt und primären Geschlechtsmerkmalen dürfte wohl noch eine Spanne liegen. Diese dürfen etwa so sein wie zwischen einem Auto Avatar und einem Avatar das einen tödlichen Autounfall mit einem 30 Tonner in Nahaufnahme zeigt.

PS.: /Klugscheiss on: Behaupte ich das nahezu 100% der Menschheit primäre Geschlechtsmerkmale haben. Ein Fortbestand bei nur 50% wäre sehr schwierig.

Edit
PSS.: Gibt es auch einen guten Grund, warum man im TV die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale auch gerne mal um 20h frei erblicken kann - primäre hingegen nie! (jedenfalls nicht im deutschen TV). Weil selbst die bürokratischten Bürokraten darin einen Unterschied ausmachen können.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Edit @Carcharoth: Stimmt nicht ganz, gibt mehr Frauen als Männer, sind also nicht ganz 50%... sry da kam der Hans in mir raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ääähmmm sorry, aber bist du der Meinung nur Männer haben primäre Geschlechtsmerkmale? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (12. August 2008)

Nein natürlich nicht, ich beziehe mich hier auf die 50%. Sind halt nicht 50%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Tja, irgendwo müssen Mods halt die Grenzen ziehen damit solche Dinge keine überhand nehmen... und sie haben halt beschlossen, daß es hier der Fall ist. Es scheinen sich ja auch genügend Leute auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt... gehabt... (ist das richtiges deutsch? das hört sich verboten an... ). Ich persönlich fand das Ding jetzt auch nicht unbedingt toll, auch wenn ichs nicht reportet habe.


----------



## Baldoran (12. August 2008)

habe es auch nicht reportet...
aber fand es schon lästig....
da gab es doch auch so einen avatar wo sich ein strichmännchen umbringt indem es seinen kopf auf die tastatur haut...
sowas sollte auch verschwinden...

ekelhafte dinge ,echt unnormal und diese loriot zeichnungen sollten von buffed verschwinden finde ich,...


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Klar müssen sie das. Ich habe mich an die Aufforderung auch ohne direkten Protest gehalten! Das Avatar wurde von mir noch am selben Tag "entschärft". 

Nur finde ich, dass es hier bischen lächerlich wird. Vorallem mit den Argumenten die vorgebracht werden. *Ein* User hat sich beschwert...nunja. Bisher, sieht man hier im Thread, gibt es fast nur positive Resonanz auf das Avatar, zumal dieses original so auch anderweitig im Netz zu finden ist und von einem Künstler stammt! 

Leute die sich wegen soetwas aufregen - in einem *Internet*forum - sollte in selbigen einfach mal nach dem Wort "Brust" suchen. 
www.google.de - Bilder - Suchergebnisse für das Wort "Brust". 
_ Achtung, das Bbetrachten der dort gezeigten Bilder kann zu Störungen in der Entwicklung Ihrer Kindern führen. Ich empfehle das Betrachten nur Menschen über 16 Jahren. Sollten Sie unter 16 Jahren alt sein und sich diese Bilder dennoch anschauen übernehme ich keine Gewähr für etwaige Schäden. _

Das beste für solche Leute wäre einfach: RJ45 Stecker ausm Router ziehen und Internet abbestellen.

PS.: Renaissance der 20er Jahre oder was wird das hier?


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Bisher, sieht man hier im Thread, gibt es fast nur positive Resonanz auf das Avatar, zumal dieses original so auch anderweitig im Netz zu finden ist und von einem Künstler stammt!



Ist es nicht ein Irrtum zu glauben, nur weil sich die Kritiker nicht melden, dass es sie nicht gibt?
Und den Moderatoren zweifelhafte Aussagen über die Anzahl der Beschwerden zu unterstellen, hat hier doch niemand ernstlich vor.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wir haben garnix zensiert.
> 
> *Ein User* fand den Avatar anstössig und hat dies gemeldet.
> Traka hat dann nen schwarzen Balken auf das Vieh gemalt.
> Ende der Geschichte.


Hervorhebung von mir.



> Und den Moderatoren zweifelhafte Aussagen über die Anzahl der Beschwerden zu unterstellen, hat hier doch niemand ernstlich vor.


Nein hat auch niemand, daher hat es auch niemand getan. Wie auch als mir unterstellt wurde, ich habe dem Moderator falsche Aussagen angedichtet, bezieht sich meine Aussage über die Anzahl der Beschwerden aus einem 1-zu-1 Zitat des Moderators - siehe oben.



> Ist es nicht ein Irrtum zu glauben, nur weil sich die Kritiker nicht melden, dass es sie nicht gibt?


Klingt sehr weise - aber man kann diesen Satz auch genau andersum formulieren. Da weder du noch ich wissen können, wieviel Prozent Kritiker bzw. Befürworter sich nicht äußern, kann ich nur die Zahl derer nehmen, *die* sich melden. Daran kann man zumindest eine Tendenz erkennen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist es nicht ein Irrtum zu glauben, nur weil sich die Kritiker nicht melden, dass es sie nicht gibt?



Wer sich nicht meldet, existiert nicht... wer still und allein für sich vor sich hinkritisiert kann nicht den Anspruch stellen berücksichtigt zu werden!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht meldet, existiert nicht... wer still und allein für sich vor sich hinkritisiert kann nicht den Anspruch stellen berücksichtigt zu werden!



des erste find ich n bissi zu hart, aber stimmt schon zum teil: wenn die leute, die dagegen sind sich net selber melden, wieso sollte sie dann jemand vertreten?
wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt sollen sies doch sagen.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Aus gegebenen Anlass, möchte ich gerne eure Augenmerk auf dieses Video lenken: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEjvCRPrCo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist mir nur gerade wieder so in den Sinn gekommen, als ich die Diskussion hier verfolgt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS.: Es gilt der selbe Warnhinweis wie bei meinem Google-Bildersuche-Link.


----------



## Guibärchen (12. August 2008)

bin gegen Zensur aber auch gegen meinzelmänchen xD also macht was ihr wollt.


----------



## Outrager (12. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht meldet, existiert nicht...


*autsch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde ich so nie unterschreiben!
In der freien Marktwirtschaft (jaja, blabla) gibt es oft "stillschweigende" Kritiker, irgendwann - früher oder später - werden sie sich melden, auf ihre Art und Weise.
Vielleicht nicht heute, vielleicht nicht morgen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: was für ein Thema!
Die Zensur/Nicht-Zensur kratzt mich eigentlich nicht, mir persönlich gefällt es so oder so nicht. Aber hey, auch hier sind Geschmäcker verschieden.
Mods in Foren sind dazu da, Recht und Ordnung zu bewahren... akzeptiert ihre Meinung, ansonsten löscht euren buffed-Account und geht in ein anderes Forum jammern wo ihr tun und machen könnt was ihr wollt.

*Feierabend* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

Wenn sich niemand meldet, woher sollte man dann wissen das sie existieren? Mh?


----------



## Nevad (12. August 2008)

So ein Avatar soll entfernt werden/geändert werden?Das ist doch mehr als lächerlich.Wieso sollte ein Mann seine Brüste nicht zeigen dürfen?Die Brüste sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Lebens und sollten auch so behandelt werden.Zu den meisten Körper gehören diese Prachtstücke einfach dazu.Werden hier bald auch andere menschliche Teile wie Hände oder Füße zensiert? Ich finde es geht viel zu weit mit der allgemeinen Zensur von "sexuellem".Es ist einfach das natürlichste der Welt.


----------



## Outrager (12. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn sich niemand meldet, woher sollte man dann wissen das sie existieren? Mh?


1 Beispiel ...

Politik, Abstimmung

100 stimmberechtige Personen
60 stimmten Ja
30 stimmten Nein

die restlichen 10 Personen im Raum existieren nicht, weil sie sich ihrer Stimme enthalten (nicht gemeldet) haben?

Na dann viel Spass!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn sich niemand meldet, woher sollte man dann wissen das sie existieren? Mh?



vor hast du gesagt, es exisitiert nicht, jetzt fragst du, woher man wissen soll, ob es existiert.
du weisst es nicht, aber du kannst eben auch nicht sagen, dass sie es nicht tun.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Tja, die Leute haben sich aber nunmal beschwert... zwar nicht öffentlich, aber bei den Mods. Dafür ist die Funktion ja auch da. Und ganz ehrlich: Sich hier öffentlich negativ zu derlei Dingen zu äußern führt sehr oft zu einem Flamewar... ich verstehe, daß man es da lieber über die Mods regelt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Tja, die Leute haben sich aber nunmal beschwert... zwar nicht öffentlich, aber bei den Mods. Dafür ist die Funktion ja auch da. Und ganz ehrlich: Sich hier öffentlich negativ zu derlei Dingen zu äußern führt sehr oft zu einem Flamewar... ich verstehe, daß man es da lieber über die Mods regelt.



wenn jemand wirklich dazu steht, dass der avatar anstößig sei, oder nicht ins forum gehört, dann soll ers doch auch öffentlich kundtun.
ich meine, wenn man wirklich davon überzeugt ist, dass es weg soll, kann man diese meinung wohl besser verteidigen, als wenn das mods für einen tun.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vor hast du gesagt, es exisitiert nicht, jetzt fragst du, woher man wissen soll, ob es existiert.
> du weisst es nicht, aber du kannst eben auch nicht sagen, dass sie es nicht tun.



Nein das war eine Rethorische Frage an euch...
Wenn sich jemand dazu enthält kann er nicht berücksichtigt werden egal was man dazu denken mag, ohne das man es mitteilt haben die Gedanken für Entscheidungen keinen Wert. Als Kritiker existiert man nicht, wenn man sich nicht mitteilt


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

"Die Leute" scheinen nach Aussagen des Moderators "DER Leut" gewesen zu sein. Wenn hier eine Beschwerde reicht um etwas zu zensieren, hat hier bald keiner mehr ein Avatar.

Selbst wenn es fünf gewesen wären, meinetwegen 10 oder hundert, hätte man als Moderator selber sehen können, in wie weit das Avatar "jugendgefährdend" gewesen ist. Denn das war ja die Kernaussage.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Tja, irgendwo müssen Mods halt die Grenzen ziehen damit solche Dinge keine überhand nehmen... und sie haben halt beschlossen, daß es hier der Fall ist. Es scheinen sich ja auch genügend Leute auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt... gehabt... (ist das richtiges deutsch? das hört sich verboten an... ). Ich persönlich fand das Ding jetzt auch nicht unbedingt toll, auch wenn ichs nicht reportet habe.



Zwischen "solchen Dingen" und einer harmlosen Loriot-Karrikatur besteht allerdings ein Unterschied. Wie ich schon sagte, ist der Mainzelmann sogar FSK-geprüft (allerdings habe ich mich vertan: Er ist nicht erst ab 6, sondern für alle Altersgruppen freigegeben). Hier wird übertrieben reagiert, weil man wohl um den "guten Ruf" besorgt ist (keine Sorge: Das "buffed-Forum" hat in der Hinsicht wenig zu verlieren, was allerdings nichts mit den Avataren zu tun hat). Die "Ausrede" ist mehr als lächerlich.

Ich könnte fast darauf wetten, wenn die Herkunft des Männchens allgemein bekannt gewesen wäre, hätte sich niemand darum geschert. So ein klein wenig (aber nur wenig; solche Dimensionen erreicht es lange nicht) fühle ich mich an die Debatte um das Album "Frankenchrist" der Dead Kennedys erinnert, dessen Beilage in Form eines Posters für Anzeigen und Beschlagnahmungen sorgte. Das Poster reproduzierte das Bild "Penis Landscape" des schweizer Künstlers HR Giger. Kunst ist wohl nur dann Kunst, wenn der Allgemeinheit bekannt ist, das es allgemein als Kunst einzustufen ist: "Ah, der hat das gemacht! Klar, dann ist das in Ordnung! Ansonsten wäre es natürlich Schund!"

Mal sehen, wann sich der Erste durch meinen Avatar auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Das ist immerhin eine Hitler-Parodie; das Zeichen auf dem Helm ist ein "Davidsternhakenkreuz". Oder ist es in Ordnung, weil das ja von den Pythons ist[1][2]? 

Bringt eure leichtbeschürzten Manga-Babes in Sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Bimmbamm, amüsiert

[1] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KIZyTk_sQf0
[2] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MSBmZ1ijKyk


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein das war eine Rethorische Frage an euch...
> Wenn sich jemand dazu enthält kann er nicht berücksichtigt werden egal was man dazu denken mag, ohne das man es mitteilt haben die Gedanken für Entscheidungen keinen Wert. Als Kritiker existiert man nicht, wenn man sich nicht mitteilt



zumindest nützt kritik nur dann, wenn sie anderen mitgeteilt wird, damit man etwas verbessern kann, bzw es besprechen kann.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Outrager schrieb:


> 1 Beispiel ...
> 
> Politik, Abstimmung
> 
> ...


Doch genau so ist es. Oder glaubst du denen wird einfach eine Meinung zugeordnet? Sowas nennt man dann Enthaltung, Neutralität, keine Meinung zum Thema....neudeutsch: WAYNE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

die personen existieren zwar, aber ihre meinung ist dann für das endergebnis nicht relevant, da sie sich zwischen den auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht entschieden haben.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Tja, ich halt mich daraus, ich gehöre nicht zu dem Team das solche Entscheidungen treffen muss. Ich verstehe auch nicht was so toll an einem brüstezeigenden Meinzelmännchen sein soll... aber das sind persönliche Vorlieben die man nicht teilen muss. Ich frage mich nur wo man dann die Grenze ziehen soll, so daß alle zufrieden sind und wer das entscheiden sollte, wenn nicht die Mods, denn wenn es nach einigen Leuten im Forum hier gehen würde wären schon weit schlimmere Avatare Gang und Gebe.

Nebenbei ist das hier ja auch keine Abstimmung ob es nun geändert werden soll oder nicht... warum sollten sich dann die Leute melden die es geändert wollen haben? Sie haben doch ihren Willen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> denn wenn es nach einigen Leuten im Forum hier gehen würde wären schon weit schlimmere Avatare Gang und Gebe.



Jooooooaaaaaaaarrrr!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Tja, ich halt mich daraus, ich gehöre nicht zu dem Team das solche Entscheidungen treffen muss. Ich verstehe auch nicht was so toll an einem brüstezeigenden Meinzelmännchen sein soll... aber das sind persönliche Vorlieben die man nicht teilen muss. Ich frage mich nur wo man dann die Grenze ziehen soll, so daß alle zufrieden sind und wer das entscheiden sollte, wenn nicht die Mods, denn wenn es nach einigen Leuten im Forum hier gehen würde wären schon weit schlimmere Avatare Gang und Gebe.
> 
> Nebenbei ist das hier ja auch keine Abstimmung ob es nun geändert werden soll oder nicht... warum sollten sich dann die Leute melden die es geändert wollen haben? Sie haben doch ihren Willen
> 
> ...


Richtig - du sagst es. Persönliche Vorlieben - unterschiedliche Interessen und unterschiedliche Sinn für die Komik! Ob du es glaubst oder nicht - ich finde dieses Bild (unzensiert) komisch; mit einem "OHA"-Effekt. Denn wer hat vorher schonmal ein Mainzelmännchen mit einer weiblichen Brust gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja, das "Vieh" wie es hier auch liebevoll genannt wird, heisst tatsächlich M*a*inzelmännchen und nich Me(...).

Wo die Grenzen zu ziehen sind?! Entweder da wo es das Gesetz vorschreibt (BimmBamm hat es ja sehr schön recherchiert, dass dieses Bild geprüft *wurde* aber keine Alterseinschränkung erhalten hat) oder es die anzusprechende Klientel missfällt. Nur kann es einer Klientel die min. 12 sein sollte um in diesem Forum die Inhalte sehen zu dürfen missfallen, ein Bild ohne Altersbeschränkungen zu sehen?! Klar, es gibt die persönlichen Vorlieben. Nur wer hat bestimmt, dass meine persönlichen Vorlieben hinter den Vorlieben desjenigen zu stellen sind, der sich beschwert hat? 

Freie Meinungsäußerung und das Recht auf eine freie Selbstdarstellung dürften in dem Fall für mich sprechen und müssten den "Beschwerer" zurecht weisen, dass ich nicht gegen irgendwelche Auflagen oder Gesetzte verstoßen habe und daher mein Recht nicht untergraben werden kann.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Sicher darfst du... ich bin nur eher der Meinung, daß man sowas mit dem Mods auch per PM klären kann und keinen "Forenkrieg" draus machen muss. Ja, ich weiß, du hast den Thread nicht eröffnet, du hast die Entscheidung hingenommen und nichts gesagt bis der Thread aufgetaucht ist. Bist du dann besser als die Menschen, die sich jetzt nicht äußern? Wenn es dir vorher so egal war, daß du kein Veto eingelegt hast, warum ist es das dann jetzt? Und warum so öffentlich?

Ach, und hört doch endlich auf einen immer wegen einem falschen Buchstaben zu kritisieren. Ich weiß, daß es Mainzelmännchen heißt und ich weiß, warum es so heißt... aber in der Eile können einem halt mal Fehler passieren. Niemand ist frei von Fehlern, oder?


----------



## sTereoType (12. August 2008)

Mittlerweile wird auch der belangloseste Mist zensiert. Das erinnert mich an die Folge von Southpark in dem es ums Weihnnachtsfest ging. Letztendlich bestand das fest aus nichts mehr weil irgendjemand sich immer auf den Schlipps getreten fühlte wegen kleinigkeiten( "ich bin jude, der Weihnachtsbaumstern muss also weg sonst bin ich benachteiligt" oder "Der Weihnachtsmann glorifiziert das Dick sein, der muss weg"). Ich denke bei sowas sollte man die Präioritäten einfach mal anders setzen.

P.S ich seh bei dem Mainzelmännchen noch kurz die Nippelhöfe (bei der rechten Brust), ich bin impört /ironie off


----------



## Shizuh (12. August 2008)

Ok. mag sein das dsas jetz off-topic ist. aber wenn so etwas zensiert wird hier bei buffed.de, warum wird der neue Völlig Buffed Comic ned zensiert?[ich mein, nich das ich das wollte ^^(Nippeeel-lol)]


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2008)

Beschwerden wegen des Avatars fand ich schwachsinnig (von mir kam da auch keine PM). 
Nippel bekommt man heutzutage quasi überall präsentiert, wer dann eine relativ harmlose gezeichnete Version anstößig findet, sollte in eine Berghütte nach Kanada ziehen.


----------



## sTereoType (12. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Ok. mag sein das dsas jetz off-topic ist. aber wenn so etwas zensiert wird hier bei buffed.de, warum wird der neue Völlig Buffed Comic ned zensiert?[ich mein, nich das ich das wollte ^^(Nippeeel-lol)]


gutes argument denn die Elfe auf dem Plakat im Hintergrund ist splitterfasernackt und man sieht auch ihre nippel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (12. August 2008)

Die prüden User, welche Firefox brauchen können ja auf Traka's Avatar Rechtsklicken und dann auf "Grafiken von [Url der Website von der Trakas Ava kommt] blockieren" klicken und schon ist das Mänchen mit den Titten weg, und sind die restlichen Avater von anderen Usern immer noch normal da.  



Spoiler



Einziges Problem ist, dass es keine prüden Firefox-user gibt, alle prüden Leute haben IE und Safari... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Beschwerden wegen des Avatars fand ich schwachsinnig (von mir kam da auch keine PM).
> Nippel bekommt man heutzutage quasi überall präsentiert, wer dann eine relativ harmlose gezeichnete Version anstößig findet, sollte in eine Berghütte nach Kanada ziehen.


*modvsmod kampf erwartet*


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Tikume, da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Beschwerden wegen des Avatars fand ich schwachsinnig (von mir kam da auch keine PM).
> Nippel bekommt man heutzutage quasi überall präsentiert, wer dann eine relativ harmlose gezeichnete Version anstößig findet, sollte in eine Berghütte nach Kanada ziehen.


Wie wärs, wenn ihr einfach euch mal intern absprecht und dann eine Entscheidung postet oder per PM mitteilt? Wär sicher taktisch sinnvoller als sich hier gegenseitig in den Rücken zu fallen.... ich weiß schon, was dann in nächster zeit auf euch zukommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Welche Worte werden dir denn in den Mund gelegt? Das ist ein 1-zu-1 Zitat, sogar die Zeilenumbrüche sind identisch.



Ich meinte damit was anderes, aber egal. Dass die PM von mir ist, hab ich ja bestätigt.




Traka schrieb:


> Nunja, zwischen einem von Loriot gezeichneten Mainzelmännchen-Comic-gif, welches weniger als 2sek eine Brust aufploppen lässt und primären Geschlechtsmerkmalen dürfte wohl noch eine Spanne liegen. Diese dürfen etwa so sein wie zwischen einem Auto Avatar und einem Avatar das einen tödlichen Autounfall mit einem 30 Tonner in Nahaufnahme zeigt.


Ich persönlich finds ja auch nicht schlimm. Aber es gibt hier halt Leute die sich an sowas stören.
(Ausserdem sieht das Vieh aus wie n Kerl mit Brüsten...)



Traka schrieb:


> PS.: /Klugscheiss on: Behaupte ich das nahezu 100% der Menschheit primäre Geschlechtsmerkmale haben. Ein Fortbestand bei nur 50% wäre sehr schwierig.


Narf... missinterpretier halt meinen Satz.
Du weisst genau was ich meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Traka schrieb:


> Edit
> PSS.: Gibt es auch einen guten Grund, warum man im TV die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale auch gerne mal um 20h frei erblicken kann - primäre hingegen nie! (jedenfalls nicht im deutschen TV). Weil selbst die bürokratischten Bürokraten darin einen Unterschied ausmachen können.


Guck mal Galileo. Da sieht man auch alle 10 Minuten ne Brust... und dann fragen sich die Leute wieso die Welt immer perverser wird


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Guck mal Galileo. Da sieht man auch alle 10 Minuten ne Brust... und dann fragen sich die Leute wieso die Welt immer perverser wird



Es gibt auch forschungstechnische und erotische Unterschiede, oder? Im Zusammenhang ist beides unterschiedlich geil. 
PS: Der ""-Smile ist öde :X


----------



## dalai (12. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Beschwerden wegen des Avatars fand ich schwachsinnig (von mir kam da auch keine PM).
> Nippel bekommt man heutzutage quasi überall präsentiert, wer dann eine relativ harmlose gezeichnete Version anstößig findet, sollte in eine Berghütte nach Kanada ziehen.



Den letzten Teil ist also sehr abwertent gegenüber kanadische Berghütten, dort gibt es sicherlich auch Nippel!

Ich denke auch, dass das die harmloseste und jugendfreiste Version von Nippeln ist. Nippel sieht man überall, wenn ein Kind in einem Kiosk ein Heft kauft sieht es ja auch Nippel auf der Vorderseite der Pornoheften.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. August 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Die prüden User, welche Firefox brauchen können ja auf Traka's Avatar Rechtsklicken und dann auf "Grafiken von [Url der Website von der Trakas Ava kommt] blockieren" klicken und schon ist das Mänchen mit den Titten weg.



Ahh, gleich viel besser. Danke.


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Den letzten Teil ist also sehr abwertent gegenüber kanadische Berghütten, dort gibt es sicherlich auch Nippel!
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass das die harmloseste und jugendfreiste Version von Nippeln ist. Nippel sieht man überall, wenn ein Kind in einem Kiosk ein Heft kauft sieht es ja auch Nippel auf der Vorderseite der Pornoheften.



Allerdings finde ich das Nippelmännchen gay.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Es gibt auch forschungstechnische und erotische Unterschiede, oder? Im Zusammenhang ist beides unterschiedlich geil.
> PS: Der ""-Smile ist öde :X


Wenn sie Nachmittags bei Pro7 eine Stripperin beim tanzen zeigen ist das Forschungstechnisch? ^^ Und bei Galileo ist es doch eh wie beim Playboy... da schaut man eh nur auf die Bilder, da die Informationen eher zweitklassig sind.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn ihr einfach euch mal intern absprecht und dann eine Entscheidung postet oder per PM mitteilt?



Wozu? Und ich poste hier lediglich meine Meinung (wie sonst auch).
Absprachen sind halt nicht immer möglich, schliesslich ist Forenmoderation nicht unser Hauptjob. Ich würde es als Fehler ansehen euch an sowas zu gewöhnen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. August 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> De*r* letzte Teil ist also sehr abwerten*d* gegenüber kanadische*n* Berghütten, dort gibt es sicherlich auch Nippel!



Fix´d und made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Das mit dem Buffed Comic ist ein sehr gutes Gegenargument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wozu? Und ich poste hier lediglich meine Meinung (wie sonst auch).
> Absprachen sind halt nicht immer möglich, schliesslich ist Forenmoderation nicht unser Hauptjob. Ich würde es als Fehler ansehen euch an sowas zu gewöhnen.


Begründung hatte ich dahinter geschrieben... aber ist euer Ding *schulterzuck* Erinnert mich nur an kleine Kinder, die Nachts noch länger wach bleiben wollen und die zu Mama rennen, wenn der Papa nein gesagt hat. Das isnd immer lustige Situationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

/me verteilt Fackeln und Mistgabeln :->


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> /me verteilt Fackeln und Mistgabeln :->



und den guten alten Holzprügel nicht vergessen )


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

wie oft wurden eigtl imzwischen in der buffedshow spielszenen aus aoc, einem spiel mit fsk 18!!, gezeigt?
und dann möchte man hier im forum die titten eines gezeichneten mainzelmännchens nicht sehen? ich sage ganz klar wenn ich kinder hätte würde ich es eher gutheißen wenn sie brüste sehen anstatt sich mit umher spritzenden blut durch die weltgeswchichte metzelnden menschen.

also: TITTEN RAUS! SOMMER!


----------



## dalai (12. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> dalai schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Den letzten Teil ist also sehr abwerten*d* gegenüber kanadische*n* Berghütten, dort gibt es sicherlich auch Nippel!
> ...



Nie gedacht, dass ich noch zwei schreibfehler in einem Satz machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann Carcharoth nicht abklären, ob es den User, der sich beschwert hat, überhaubt noch gibt?


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Fix´d und made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum sollte es den nicht mehr geben? Glaubst du er ist wegen Schuldgefühlen aus den Fenster gehüpft? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Warum sollte es den nicht mehr geben? Glaubst du er ist wegen Schuldgefühlen aus den Fenster gehüpft? oO



vll meint er, dass sich dieser jemand einfach nen neuen acc gemacht hat, sich dann beschwert hat, und danach den acc net mehr benutzt hat.


----------



## dalai (12. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Warum sollte es den nicht mehr geben? Glaubst du er ist wegen Schuldgefühlen aus den Fenster gehüpft? oO



Vielleicht schreibt der User ja noch was in den Thread... Die Moderatoren könnten auch eine Probefase machen, wenn es wieder Beschwerden gibt, muss er zensiert bleiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

Ich glaub der hat mittlerweile Angst vor uns :->


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie oft wurden eigtl imzwischen in der buffedshow spielszenen aus aoc, einem spiel mit fsk 18!!, gezeigt?
> und dann möchte man hier im forum die titten eines gezeichneten mainzelmännchens nicht sehen? ich sage ganz klar wenn ich kinder hätte würde ich es eher gutheißen wenn sie brüste sehen anstatt sich mit umher spritzenden blut durch die weltgeswchichte metzelnden menschen.
> 
> also: TITTEN RAUS! SOMMER!



genau deiner meinung .. btw aoc zockt eh keiner mehr seit die da zensur und verkleinerung gemacht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Beschwerden wegen des Avatars fand ich schwachsinnig (von mir kam da auch keine PM).
> Nippel bekommt man heutzutage quasi überall präsentiert, wer dann eine relativ harmlose gezeichnete Version anstößig findet, sollte in eine Berghütte nach Kanada ziehen.



Tikume du bist mir Sympatischer als ich dachte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie gesagt .. kukt im tv .. wie oft man da genug siet .. nur mal taff etc da siet man genug ... aber wen stört das schon? gehört nunmal dazu .. und die meisten haben zumindest als kind schonma dran genuckelt als tut nicht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2008)

Da nimmt man ne Userbeschwerde mal Ernst und schon heulen alle rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mich an zam klammer und wein*


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

naja user beschweren sich noch schnell .. wenn ich immer rumheulen würd wenn einer ne sig oder nen ava hat der nicht 100%tig passt .. glaub mir du kommst gar nie wieder zur ruh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber <3 schildi da will ich seinem grünen pet nicht noch mehr arbeit machen *g*


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

So nachdem ich mal ein wenig arbeiten musste, wollte ich mal hier wieder reinschauen. Hand-aufs-Herz...ich war/bin überrascht, dass diesem Thread noch nicht das Heilige Schlosssymbol vermacht wurde. Dafür erstmal ein danke und respekt an die Moderatoren!

Das Thema  habe ich denke ich schon weit genug aus meiner Sicht beschrieben, daher will ich dazu nichts weiter sagen. Auch finde ich es sehr, sehr löblich, dass sich hier auch die Moderatoren öffentlich an der Diskussion beteiligen. 
Naja und auch sehr lobenswert ist es, dass ich hier nur sachliche Diskussion finden konnte - zwar auch mal mit scharfer Feder geschrieben - aber nie beleidigend. 

Letztlich bräuchte ich nun nurnoch ein verbindliches Signal ob ich mein Avatar wieder umändern kann oder nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jo, weils nen Typ mit Titten ist. >.<


/sign


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

LoD is back...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> LoD is back...


psst ich habs nimmer ausgehalten ohne meinen abendlichen spam aber ich werd nen großen bogen umd en nachtschwärmer machen das is einfach nix mehr nur noch mist -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

kk deine wahl


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> So nachdem ich mal ein wenig arbeiten musste, wollte ich mal hier wieder reinschauen. Hand-aufs-Herz...ich war/bin überrascht, dass diesem Thread noch nicht das Heilige Schlosssymbol vermacht wurde. Dafür erstmal ein danke und respekt an die Moderatoren!


Wieso sollten wir sowas böses tun?
Wobei es bald soweit sein könnte wenn Muffin und LoD so weiterspammen... *bös guck*

@LoD & Muffin: Bitte woanders spammen, sonst gibts nen Dreitagebart... erm.. ban.




Traka schrieb:


> Das Thema  habe ich denke ich schon weit genug aus meiner Sicht beschrieben, daher will ich dazu nichts weiter sagen. Auch finde ich es sehr, sehr löblich, dass sich hier auch die Moderatoren öffentlich an der Diskussion beteiligen.
> Naja und auch sehr lobenswert ist es, dass ich hier nur sachliche Diskussion finden konnte - zwar auch mal mit scharfer Feder geschrieben - aber nie beleidigend.


Wir sind doch alle brav =)



Traka schrieb:


> Letztlich bräuchte ich nun nurnoch ein verbindliches Signal ob ich mein Avatar wieder umändern kann oder nicht.


Muss das unbedingt sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nimm doch n Pony oder sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> @LoD & Muffin: Bitte woanders spammen, sonst gibts nen Dreitagebart... erm.. ban.



Ey, das ist immernoch MEIN Thread.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ey, das ist immernoch MEIN Thread.


-.- das is offtopic lass es bitte


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.- das is offtopic lass es bitte



-.- soviel zu offtopic...

Na, was ist jetzt mit der zensur?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> -.- soviel zu offtopic...
> 
> Na, was ist jetzt mit der zensur?


also ich finde den Balken nciht schlimm, wenn sich jemand gestört füllt ist es sein recht darauf hinzu weisen das er es nicht möchte.
naja das Nippelverbot ist ja nur da um die lieben Kinder nicht zu verderben *schenkelklopfer*
mir persönlich ist es wie gesagt egal ob der ava nippel hat oder nicht aber der post sollte entweder lustig oder sinnvoll sein (ich weis sind meine auch nicht immer aber meine güte derjenige ohne Sünde werfe den ersten Stein)


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Nunja, aber ich denke so ein Pony führt unter Umständen zu mehr Verwirrung. Nacher denken die unter 12-jährigen das   alle Ponys so aussehen müssen. Würde doch ihre ganze Weltanschauung verändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=4293:pony.gif]


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Nunja, aber ich denke so ein Pony führt unter Umständen zu mehr Verwirrung. Nacher denken die unter 12-jährigen das   alle Ponys so aussehen müssen. Würde doch ihre ganze Weltanschauung verändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is das geil XD naja wer weis wir wissen ja alle das kühe lila sind  XD


----------



## Saytan (12. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> is das geil XD naja wer weis wir wissen ja alle das kühe lila sind  XD


Ist das nicht so?oO
OMG,ich bin verwirrt!


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

http://www.iconator.com/download.php?IconID=1547114

Wie wärs mit dem? Mal eine Abwechslung zu den ständigen weiblichen Brüsten und du würdest sicherlich genau so auffallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Mir geht es bei meinem Avatar aber nicht darum aufzufallen, sondern Sachen zu wählen die ich lustig/ansprechend finde. Da liegt ein männlicher Wäschbrettbauch allerdings irgendwo auf den letzten Plätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. August 2008)

also meiner meinung nach ist das ganze getue um brüste etc schwachsinn. würden die leute net immer gleich son theater drum machen würde niemand auf die idee kommn dass das was "unanständiges/anstössiges" sei.

ich finde auch das es das natürlichste der welt ist.

wäre dafür das das "vieh" wider unzensiert wackeln darf^^


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

Schade... mich hätts gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Manoroth schrieb:


> also meiner meinung nach ist das ganze getue um brüste etc schwachsinn. würden die leute net immer gleich son theater drum machen würde niemand auf die idee kommn dass das was "unanständiges/anstössiges" sei.



Vielleicht schaut derjenige der sich beschwert hat auch zu viele amerikanische Serien... wenn ich schon sehe, daß die ständig Nippel von auftattoowierten frauen wegretuschieren... *schwerseufz*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> /sign




LoD , nicht böse gemeint : Aber von deinem jetigen ava wird mir wirklich schlecht Oo...

Das ist einfach egklig Oo


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Nein, der jetztige Ava passt zu LoD einfach perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

jo aber fand den alten lustiger .. und der honk hat meine sig futsch gemacht .. nie wieder was für lod machen .. nein ..

Naja ich bleib dabei find brüste nix spezielles im tv/internet .. solang keiner ne muschi postet (diesma keine katze^^) ist ja nicht schlimm .. aber die mods müssen dem kleinen kevin welcher ausm keller gelassen wurd seine bitte abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja was solls .. aber das pony find ich cool
mehr pony's mit 2 beinen und lila kühe 4tw
ne normale kuh lässt nur braunes zeugs raus das stinkt .. die lila kuh macht schokolade 111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (13. August 2008)

Neben der albernheit der Zensur zum Albernen Thread gegen die Zensur ein kleiner Ausflug in das Land der Rücksichtnahme: Es geht Traka darum einen frei gewählten lustigen Avatar sein eigen zu nennen, das verstehe ich so, dass es nicht nur diesen bereits ausgiebig diskutierten gibt. Also üben wir uns alle mal in Rücksicht auf: die nerven von Moderatoren, die letztendlich Rücksicht auf die Augen und Emotionen eines oder evtl. auch mehrerer User nahmen und den traka um einen Autausch des Avatars baten.

Hier wird Gedankenschweiß verpulvert für was? Comicbrüste eines Symbols des zweiten Deutschen Fernsehens gezeichnet von einem grossartigem Künstler mit herrlichem Humor dessen lange Schauspielpartnerin leider in diesem Jahr verstarb? Oder ist es eine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Tyrannischen Machenschafften skruppelloser Buffed.de Foren Moderatoren mit nur einem niederträchtigem Ziel: die Ausrottung jeglicher Spassinhalte im Bereich der freien Avatarwahl!

Bitte... bitte nimm das pony als Avatar... das hat was... das ist so wie wenn man tausendmal ein wort vor sich hin sagt und plötzlich nicht mehr dessen Bedeutung kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss


----------



## Toilettensitz (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Freie Meinungsäußerung und das Recht auf eine freie Selbstdarstellung dürften in dem Fall für mich sprechen und müssten den "Beschwerer" zurecht weisen, dass ich nicht gegen irgendwelche Auflagen oder Gesetzte verstoßen habe und daher mein Recht nicht untergraben werden kann.



Auch wenn etwas nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt, können die Moderatoren es trotzdem hier im Forum verbieten.
Spamen z.B. verstößt z.B. auch nicht gegen irgendwelche Gesetze, aber die Moderatoren können Spamthreads schließen. Keiner untergräbt dein Recht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Guck mal Galileo. Da sieht man auch alle 10 Minuten ne Brust... und dann fragen sich die Leute wieso die Welt immer perverser wird



Das hast du ironisch gemeint oder ??? oder ???


----------



## picollo0071 (13. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Auch wenn etwas nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt, können die Moderatoren es trotzdem hier im Forum verbieten.
> Spamen z.B. verstößt z.B. auch nicht gegen irgendwelche Gesetze, aber die Moderatoren können Spamthreads schließen. Keiner untergräbt dein Recht.


Nur zu deiner Information: in Österreich ist spammen verboten.
Gesetzlich verboten.
Also ist deine Aussage mit Vorsicht zu genießen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Ist es in Deutschland auch. Wobei es sich bei den Gesetzen, wie wohl auch in Österreich, um komerziellen Spam handelt, bei dem man nicht seine Einwilligung erteilt hat.

Nicht um einen dreifach Post im Buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja ich weiss, dass das keiner gesagt hat - aber die Vorstellung ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## picollo0071 (13. August 2008)

Das ist mir schon klar^^
Aber die Toilette meinte, dass Spam nicht verboten ist. Und dem ist nicht so. wollte das nur anmerken, dass keiner sich in seinen GMX Account einloggt, und Werbung für "Penis Enlargement" verschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe das muss ich nicht zensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Cheerza (13. August 2008)

Charcha hat doch nur auf den wunsch eins Users reagiert das muss er numal als mod...aber charcha ich würde gerne wissen warum du das gleich "verbietest" du sagst doch selber dass du damit kein problem hast...dann sag das doch dem user


----------



## claet (13. August 2008)

also nach dem deutschen gesetz, dürfen eltern ihre kinder unter 16 jahren nicht alleine ins internet lassen. nur mal so vorneweg.. (wobei die rechtliche diskussion ja offenbar beendet war)

irgendwer hat hier dieses strichmännchen erwähnt was so lange den kopf gegen den tisch schlägt bis alles blutig ist.

DAS finde ich wirlich verdammt eklig und ich fühle mich davon wirklich angewidert. Natürlich sage ich das jetzt nur wegen dieses Threads, das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich es wirklich die ganze Zeit dachte!

Wenn wir uns dafür entscheiden, dass ein User reicht um ein Avatar zu entfernen, so möchte ich darum bitten, dass das auch entfernt wird. Ich kann das ganze auch gerne per PN nochmal an einen Mod schreiben. 
Wenn wir uns (sinnvollerweise) dafür entscheiden, dass es immer mal vorkommt, dass sich jemand an einem Avatar stößt, dann ziehe ich das ganze hiermit zurück. 

Ich wäre _niemals_ auf die idee gekommen sowas zu reporten -_-


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2008)

Da ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal gebeten wurde, mein Avatar zu ändern, kann ich die Aufregung gut verstehen. Trotzdem denke ich, dass in solch einem Forum Gleichberechtigung herrschen und man alle User gleich behandeln sollte. Man kann sich als User nicht über Threads beschweren, in denen sexuelle Themen angesprochen werden, aber gleichzeitig darauf bestehen, Fotos von nackten Brüste und Hintern zu erlauben. 

Mit humoristischen Bildern und Karikaturen ohne eindeutigen sexuellen Unterton habe ich allerdings keine Probleme. Insofern verstehe ich die Beschwerde auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

Wer was gegen meine Rechtschreibflames hat möge mir bitte folgenden Satz erklären:
**hier ist der sceenshot der dem 2 pc ist die letzten zahl als beim 1"**
Auch aus dem Zusammenhang war nichts zu erkennen - Wer das versteht darf mich flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will dich flamen 

also 
hier ist der screenshot auf dem 2ten pc, auf diesem ist die letzte zahl (abgebildet?) im vergleich zum ersten? ..
... hmm .. wasn ... x...xxxxx....

Alsoooo
Allgemeint drückt ein Avatar etwas über den user aus .. finde ich zumindest ..
das mänchen zeigt bei mir nen fröhlichen menschen xD
und der mit dem kopf aufn tisch haut ist nunmal einer der mods die dieses thema lesen müssen *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Nunja, aber ich denke so ein Pony führt unter Umständen zu mehr Verwirrung. Nacher denken die unter 12-jährigen das   alle Ponys so aussehen müssen. Würde doch ihre ganze Weltanschauung verändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Vieh erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Frosch... oO



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das hast du ironisch gemeint oder ??? oder ???


Nö. Erklär mir bitte, was ne nackte Frauenbrust mit der Explosionsgefahr von Handys an Tankstellen zu tun hat. Müssen die da unbedingt Möpse zeigen weil den Schrott sonst keiner mehr sehen will?




Cheerza schrieb:


> Charcha hat doch nur auf den wunsch eins Users reagiert das muss er numal als mod...aber charcha ich würde gerne wissen warum du das gleich "verbietest" du sagst doch selber dass du damit kein problem hast...dann sag das doch dem user


Hab ich doch geschrieben. Und wenn Traka lesen kann hat ers sicherlich gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Du findest, dass sieht aus wie ein Frosch? Nene....so sehen Frösche aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du nun behaupten willst, das sei eine Katze..IRRTUM! Denn wenn das eine Katze sein *sollte*, was soll denn das sein:
[attachment=4302:34548_user.jpg] . 
Soviel zurdeutschen Fauna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich kann lesen und habe gelesen, dass sich ein User beschwert hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö. Erklär mir bitte, was ne nackte Frauenbrust mit der Explosionsgefahr von Handys an Tankstellen zu tun hat. Müssen die da unbedingt Möpse zeigen weil den Schrott sonst keiner mehr sehen will?



Das da kein Zusammenhang besteht und sowas daher von wenig Niveau zeugt, jep stimmt!!

das die Welt PERVERSER wird durch das Zeigen von nackten Brüsten, egal in welchem Zusammenhang und wie häufig.......ich bitte dich sehr!!


----------



## Cheerza (13. August 2008)

Egal jetzt^^.....da ja jetzt alles gesagt ist...


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Falls du nun behaupten willst, das sei eine Katze..IRRTUM! Denn wenn das eine Katze sein *sollte*, was soll denn das sein:
> [attachment=4302:34548_user.jpg] .



Ein [attachment=4303:Vogel.jpg] isses nicht

die sind alle tot



Edit @ Cheerza
aha woher weisst du das ?


----------



## Cheerza (13. August 2008)

Schau weiter oben bei charcha...is doch alles im lot jetzt


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das die Welt PERVERSER wird durch das Zeigen von nackten Brüsten, egal in welchem Zusammenhang und wie häufig.......ich bitte dich sehr!!



Gut, dadurch vielleicht nicht... aber muss man sowas zeigen wenns NULL zum Thema beiträgt? :/


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

http://humandescent.deviantart.com/gallery/ ... da gibts qualitativ hochwertige Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja, über den Sinn oder Unsinn von nackten Brüsten zu diskutieren ist hier irgendwie eh schwachsinnig. Wenn die Männer nicht so drauf reagieren würden wie die meisten es tun würden sie auch in der Werbung und im TV eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gut, dadurch vielleicht nicht... aber muss man sowas zeigen wenns NULL zum Thema beiträgt? :/




nö muss man nicht, da sind wir zwei beiden ja einer Meinung!!

Aber Schaden wird dadurch sicher auch keiner angerichtet, hoffe ich jedenfalls. Oder irre ich mich?

Aber ich denke wir testen das jetzt mal:

<muss die provokation sein?>

Also wer Übelkeit verspürt oder anderes Unwohlsein oder gar Brechen muss bitte mitteilen.
Es handelt sich hier um eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung!!

edit:

hm war schon übel provokativ   doch doch  
irgendwie fühl ich mich jetzt doch ein wenig in die 50er zurückversetzt.
Ich empfehle dir dringend skandalös Filme wie z.B. die Sünderin zu meiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gut, dadurch vielleicht nicht... aber muss man sowas zeigen wenns NULL zum Thema beiträgt? :/


Lass mich raten, wenn dort keine Frauenbrust gezeigt worden wäre, hättest dich an den Spot nicht mehr errinnert. Gerade weil es so total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist, brennt es sich ein. Und das ist das Ziel von Werbung. 
Achja: Sex sells - und das nicht erst seit es Internet gibt oder Werbung. Auch die Steinzeitmenschen wussten das schon.
Wenn dich sowas stört...sry, dann hast du die falsche Rasse erwischt, wahrscheinlich gar den falschen Planeten. Den die ganze Erde, ob Tier oder Pflanze, hier dreht sich alles um *DAS* eine.

Edit
PS.: Irgendwie driften wir hier gerade von: "Traka's gefährlichen Avatar für die deutschen Kinderzimmer" ab zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion was Marketing, nackte Frauen - Oberkörper und die Perversitätsgrad der momentanen Erdenbewohner.

NEIN - das ist keine Aufforderung den Thread zu schliessen. Sondern sich evtl. wieder bischen zurück zum Topic zu wenden. Denn noch wurde für mich hier nicht klär gesagt, was nun Phase ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Nur mal so.. erinnert ihr euch an den Aufstand dens mal gab, weil auf der Seite n Werbebanner war wo n paar leichtbekleidete Damen zu sehen waren? (Und da waren die 'kritischen' Zonen allesamt bedeckt.)


----------



## Ötzalan (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nö muss man nicht, da sind wir zwei beiden ja einer Meinung!!
> 
> Aber Schaden wird dadurch sicher auch keiner angerichtet, hoffe ich jedenfalls. Oder irre ich mich?
> 
> ...




Jetzt wirds langsam bisl krass hier oder?
Mann kann auch echten Stress provozieren!

Ich möchte mit bestimmtheit darauf hinweisen, dass mich dieses Bild stört! Übelkeit verspüre ich nicht, aber verärgert bin ich!


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, wenn dort keine Frauenbrust gezeigt worden wäre, hättest dich an den Spot nicht mehr errinnert. Gerade weil es so total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist, brennt es sich ein. Und das ist das Ziel von Werbung.
> Achja: Sex sells - und das nicht erst seit es Internet gibt oder Werbung. Auch die Steinzeitmenschen wussten das schon.
> Wenn dich sowas stört...sry, dann hast du die falsche Rasse erwischt, wahrscheinlich gar den falschen Planeten. Den die ganze Erde, ob Tier oder Pflanze, hier dreht sich alles um *DAS* eine.



Das war keine Werbung. Das war ne verdammte Wissenssendung *g* (Jedenfalls war Galileo das mal früher... )

Und dass sich hier alles nur um das eine dreht ist mir klar. Der liebe Gott (bzw. das allmächtige Nudelmonster) hat nicht umsonst mehrere Arterien und Venen zu den Vermehrungszonen hingebaut. =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds langsam bisl krass hier oder?
> Mann kann auch echten Stress provozieren!
> 
> Ich möchte mit bestimmtheit darauf hinweisen, dass mich dieses Bild stört! Übelkeit verspüre ich nicht, aber verärgert bin ich!




ok ok ich habs kapiert.
ich lass es, keine Sorge.

Aber irgendwie bin ich schon irritiert
Menschen, die sich beim Anblick eines 2 auf 2 cm großen Bildes einer nackten Brust 
a) provoziert fühlen und b) verärgert sind 

sind mir dann doch ein wenig unheimlich im Jahr 2008.

*schüttelt völlig erstaunt und überrascht den Kopf*
(Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ihr keine Fernsehwerbung guckt oder?)


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> NEIN - das ist keine Aufforderung den Thread zu schliessen. Sondern sich evtl. wieder bischen zurück zum Topic zu wenden. Denn noch wurde für mich hier nicht klär gesagt, was nun Phase ist.



Wie ich früher schon schrieb:


> Traka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Letztlich bräuchte ich nun nurnoch ein verbindliches Signal ob ich mein Avatar wieder umändern kann oder nicht.
> ...


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Und Tikume wird wegen ihres Poavatars nicht verwarnt? :O
Mich stört btw. keins von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Und Tikume wird wegen ihres Poavatars nicht verwarnt? :O
> Mich stört btw. keins von beiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tikume hat seine Sicht der Dinge ja schon in diesem Thread deutlich gemacht


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

@Zez: Reporte ihn halt...

Und es ist immernoch etwas anderes ob man Brüste nun irgendwo zeigt weil die in der Werbung grad zweckdienlich sind oder ob man nur ein Bild postet um ein wenig stunk zu machen... meines Erachtens nach hast du, lieber Ohrensammler, nur zweiteres bezweckt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> @Zez: Reporte ihn halt...
> 
> Und es ist immernoch etwas anderes ob man Brüste nun irgendwo zeigt weil die in der Werbung grad zweckdienlich sind oder ob man nur ein Bild postet um ein wenig stunk zu machen... meines Erachtens nach hast du, lieber Ohrensammler, nur zweiteres bezweckt.




mein Gott ich fall hier gleich aus allen Wolken?

ich wollte gar kein Stunk machen sonder nur ein wenig rumfrotzeln wie ich halt so bin  
Es wäre mir echt nie (!!) in den Sinn  gekommen, dass man sich darüber auch nur eine Nannosekunde aufregen kann, echt!

Ich schwöre hiermit beim Leben von Traka, dass ich NIE wieder unbekleidete weibliche Anatomie in einem buffed Forum posten werde!!
Es war mir nicht bewusst das solch liederliche Darstellungen die User hier in einer derartigen Weise moralisch entrüsten könnte!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nur mal so.. erinnert ihr euch an den Aufstand dens mal gab, weil auf der Seite n Werbebanner war wo n paar leichtbekleidete Damen zu sehen waren? (Und da waren die 'kritischen' Zonen allesamt bedeckt.)


Nun wird es doch zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion:

Stellt sich die Frage, Aufstand hin oder her, möchte man als Forenbetreiber solchen Leuten Gehör schenken? Möchte man auf jeden "das nun aber kacke - will ich weg haben" reagieren auch wenn es sich um gesellschaftlich anerkannte Sachen handelt. Möchte man diesen Leuten, die wahrscheinlich sogar zu jung sind um hier gesetzlich überhaupt surfen zu dürfen, eine Lobby schaffen? Möchte man sich mit diesem Verhalten allgemein....hmm lächerlich will ich es nun nicht nennen....machen? 

Klar kann man alles was nur ansatzweise in die Erotik geht (mein Ava, war ja nichtmal das - das war eine Comic Zeichnung) verbieten. Dann sollte man sowas aber auf der kompletten Buffed Seite durchziehen. Was wie ich finde der ganzen Sache sowieso die absolute Krone aufsetz, wird sowas in einem Forum diskutiert (über Frauenbrüste) welches zu einer Mediengruppe gehört, welche die Zeitschrift Maxim vertreibt. 
Klar kann es sich bei der Zensur um eine persönliche Einzelmeinung des Mod's handeln. Kann auch gerne sein, dass du eine solche Meinung vertrittst. Nur solltest du dies dann auch konsequent und dich nicht in den Dienst einer Mediengruppe stellen, die...naja du weisst.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2008)

@ ohrensammler: das ohr auf deinem ava ist also von einem mann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @ ohrensammler: das ohr auf deinem ava ist also von einem mann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yep eine bekleidete Frauenversion konnte ich nicht finden!!


@Traka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich schwöre hiermit *beim Leben von Traka*, dass ich NIE wieder unbekleidete weibliche Anatomie in einem buffed Forum posten werde!!
> Es war mir nicht bewusst das solch liederliche Darstellungen die User hier in einer derartigen Weise moralisch entrüsten könnte!!


Super, ich danke dir - das bedeutet mir sehr viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ riesentrolli: Na Siggi, so ein Koloss von Ohr kann nur an einem Mann hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (13. August 2008)

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, die mods haben deiner schlagenden argumentation (die argumente sind fast so überzeugend wie die deines mainzelmännchens *gg*) nichts entgegenzubringen. sie sind zwar sehr nett, aber doch uneinsichtig. ihr habt die vielen argumente der vielen leute hier nicht widerlegt, bittet ihn aber dennoch um ein anderes avatar. 

liebe mods. jeder macht mal fehler, auch mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also besinnen wir uns zurück und gut ist : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

naja nächstes mal nimst halt ne frau die ihre brüste zeigt als ein komisches "vieh" da^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Super, ich danke dir - das bedeutet mir sehr viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du wirst sterben^^


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> @Zez: Reporte ihn halt...


Lesen ftw - ich schrieb das ich gegen keines der beiden Avatare etwas habe >.>


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Langsam könnt ihr mich echt mal alle.. :/

Haut doch eure Möpse hin wo ihr wollt.




http://www.welpen.de/zuechter/beyl/mops_1.jpg


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Ui is wieder auf.

Wos doch gar nix mehr zu maulen gibt, der Herr Heinzelfrau ist wieder Natur pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Langsam könnt ihr mich echt mal alle.. :/
> 
> Haut doch eure Möpse hin wo ihr wollt.




Den text hab ich gespeichert !!111 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich mich auch frag wiso er wieder auf ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Bin per Zufall auf den "OpenButton" gerutscht weils mal wieder Leute gab die sich beschwert haben...


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Doch es gibt was zu maulen. Es gibt hier Moderatoren - Namen werden nicht genannt - die nicht fähig sind klare und unmissverständliche Aussagen zu treffen.
Wenn die Aussage "Haut doch eure Möpse hin wo ihr wollt" der Thread in dem diskutiert wird, daraufhin geschlossen wird, denkt so mancher User. Ok, dann darf ich wohl die Zensur entfernen.

Dieser Ansicht ist aber ein Moderator - Namen werden immernoch nicht genannt - nicht! Er sieht in dieser Formulierung...keine Ahnung was, auf jedenfall nicht das was ich denke. 

Einlenken bzw. die Einsicht das eine Fehlentscheidung/eine überhasstete Entscheidung getroffen wurde, ist nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bin per Zufall auf den "OpenButton" gerutscht weils mal wieder Leute gab die sich beschwert haben...


Scheinst einen festen Standpunkt deinen Entscheidungen gegenüber zu haben...


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof hier???

Die einzige "klare" Aussage bisher war : "Muss das unbedingt sein?"

Toll


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

> Warum wurde der Thread dann geschlossen?
> Allmählich wird es lächerlich...mache mein Balken umgehend dahin, wenn alle Erotischen, anstößigen und "blanken" Körperteile aus dem Forum zensiert wurden.
> 
> Ferner solltest du evtl. ein wenig an deriner Formulierung arbeiten. "Haut doch eure Möpse hin wo ihr wollt" ist für mich eindeutig, dass es mir frei steht die Möpse hinzuhauen wo ich will. Und ich will es da in meinem Avatar. Auch dein Satz "muss das sein" (welches du als Antwort auf meine Frage ob das Ava wieder nutzen kann gegeben hast) ist keine klare Aussage. Klingt eher nach: "find ich nicht gut, aber wenn es sein muss, ok".
> ...


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

was charcha hat sowas geschrieben? mein vorbild ;( ... nichtglaubenwill


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

LOL (nach oben)

mann mann


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Seht ihr. Man kanns keinem Recht machen =)

Mach ich den Thread zu wird geheult.
Mach ich den Thread auf wird geheult.

Lass ich den Mops stehn heulen welche.
Lass ich ihn entfernen heulen wieder andere. 


Habt ihr schonmal nen Sack mit Flöhen gehütet? Das ist ca. dieselbe Erfahrung...

@Traka, lass doch diese theatralische Zensur. Weiss doch eh jeder wer es ist.


Das Problem ist: Wenn wir so Bilder, egal ob Comic oder echt, nicht entfernen, rennen bald alle mit so Titten-Avataren rum und es sieht hier aus wie im Puff. Und wenn man die RL-Möpse dann entfernt heissts "Der hat doch auch!". Wobei dem Quengelbalg dann egal ist, ob das ne echte oder ne gezeichnete Brust ist.


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2008)

So wenn wir jetzt dazu übergehen, Carchas Entscheidung aufgrund der Beschwerde von Usern in einen Kleinkrieg ihm gegenüber ausarten zu lassen, dann schließe *ich *den Thread und rutsche bestimmt nicht aus Versehen wieder auf den "Öffnen" Button. 

Traka du solltest, und hier kommt ein Rat als gewöhnlicher User, private PNs auch dort lassen, wo sie hingehören. Man brauch solche Sachen nicht nach außen tragen. So ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Scheisse! Da hab ich wieder was angerichtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hellseherische Fähigkeiten!

PS.: Das ist der #3 in diesem Thread - da hat wohl einer etwas geahnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

Thread ist aber noch offen Thomas Lindner du has gelogen


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Habe die PM gepostet, weil hier - wie man gesehen hat - keiner wusste warum der nun wieder offen war, mein Avatar für 5min unzensiert war und nun gelöscht ist. Die andere(n) PM habe ich auch nicht veröffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja ich habe schonmal "einen Sack Flöhe" gehütet. War selber Jahre lang Moderator auf einer Online-Liga. Aber solche Probleme hatte ich nie und die Klientel war die selbe! Man muss halt nur wissen wie man mit solchen Flöhen umgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist das erste und elementarste eine Entscheidung nicht einfach nur fällen, sondern sich über diese Gedanken zu machen und diese vertreten können, in die Pro und Contra-Richtung (heisst nicht, dass man sich nicht umstimmen lassen darf). Allerdings sieht mir das hier nach: "User beschwert -> Avatar zensiert -> User beschwert das Thread zu -> Thread auf" nicht nach einer vorher überlegten Handlung aus. Auch das man nicht zugeben kann, dass man Sachen falsch formuliert hat und versucht das mit einem Link zu vertuschen.

Bin zwar nicht der TE, aber meinetwegen kann der Thread /close.


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Er hat _wenn_ geschrieben... war wohl also noch nicht ganz so weit.

Ich verstehe das Theater hier ohnehin nicht. Eigentlich hätte man das alles über PM besprechen können, keine dritten hätten sich eingemischt, man hätte irgendeine Art von Vereinbarung treffen können und alle wären happy gewesen. Stattdessen fühlt man sich hier in seiner Persönlichkeit beschnitten, weil einige Leute sich beim Anblick eines Bilder gestört fühlen... sehr merkwürdig meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

Wer sich beim anblick von Brüsten gestört fühlt der sollte zum Psychologen wegen Humanophobie

Ich mein Brüste mag jeder gern. achja was ist eigentlich dein Lieblingslied von schnandmaul Noxiel?  meins ist:

Die Königin, Anderswelt, Kalte spuren und der Untote ,und deine?


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Jetzt ohne flax...weiss wer wo man sein account hier löscht? Wenn es diese Option nicht gibt, wärs nett wenn ein Moderator das macht, danke.

Finde nix! Nein, dass ich kein "ohh ich gehe und ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt"


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

*schmunzel* Einfach nicht mehr wiederkommen wär ne Idee....


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: Wenn wir so Bilder, egal ob Comic oder echt, nicht entfernen, rennen bald alle mit so Titten-Avataren rum und es sieht hier aus wie im Puff. Und wenn man die RL-Möpse dann entfernt heissts "Der hat doch auch!". Wobei dem Quengelbalg dann egal ist, ob das ne echte oder ne gezeichnete Brust ist.



Wie im Puff? Könnte cool werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja is schon klar .. aber sowas fand ich jetzt nicht schlimm .. nunja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr habt sicher recht .. hab auch schon einem User geschrieben ob er seine sig nicht kleiner machen könnte .. und seine antwort war : aber der user xy hat ne grössere ...
...
..
.

wo wir wieder beim virtual e-peen met0r sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dieses bild find ich nid schlimm .. aber recht habt ihr sicher ..
hmm wo ist zams noch wütenders wulkan ava? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Jetzt ohne flax...weiss wer wo man sein account hier löscht? Wenn es diese Option nicht gibt, wärs nett wenn ein Moderator das macht, danke.
> 
> Finde nix! Nein, dass ich kein "ohh ich gehe und ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt"


Dafür hat jeder mod nen knopf der heisst ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Schlammschlachten in der Öffentlichkeit sind doch sowieso viel lustiger. Wieso sollte man das denn stillschweigend per PN klären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

jetzt wirds kindisch^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So wenn wir jetzt dazu übergehen, Carchas Entscheidung aufgrund der Beschwerde von Usern in einen Kleinkrieg ihm gegenüber ausarten zu lassen, dann schließe *ich *den Thread und rutsche bestimmt nicht aus Versehen wieder auf den "Öffnen" Button.
> 
> Traka du solltest, und hier kommt ein Rat als gewöhnlicher User, private PNs auch dort lassen, wo sie hingehören. Man brauch solche Sachen nicht nach außen tragen. So ist zumindest meine Meinung.



Hm von einem Kleinkrieg ist nicht die Rede sondern von berechtigter Kritik auf die kaum eingegangen wurde bisher. Das hat mit einem einzelnen Mod nix zu tun.

Ich fass mal zusammen.

- Das "anstößige" Material stammt von einem anerkannten und in Deutschland hochgeschätztem Künstler und Satiriker, und befindet sich auf einem von der FSK ab 6 freigegebenem Datenträger

- Der User des Avatars hat innerhalb der Diskussion nur missverständliche Aussagen bekommen wie er sich zu verhalten hat.

- Es ist bis jetzt unklar ob sich ein oder mehrer beschwert haben (widersprüchliche Aussagen)

- Es ist keine klare Linie zu erkennen (siehe auch den Post von Tikume sowie dessen Po-Avatar)


Es wäre schön auf diese Punkte eine sachliche Reaktion zu bekommen.
Alles was das Wort Krieg (so auch Kleinkrieg) in diesem Zusammenhang beinhaltet, wird der Sache sicher nicht gerecht. 
So wichtig isses dann auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Theater hier ohnehin nicht. Eigentlich hätte man das alles über PM besprechen können, keine dritten hätten sich eingemischt, man hätte irgendeine Art von Vereinbarung treffen können und alle wären happy gewesen. Stattdessen fühlt man sich hier in seiner Persönlichkeit beschnitten, weil einige Leute sich beim Anblick eines Bilder gestört fühlen... sehr merkwürdig meiner meinung nach.



Im Grunde bin ich für den Thread verantwortlich, der TE hat nur ein Posting von mir aus dem Avatar-Forum zitiert:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=810929

Ursprünglich sollte es da bleiben in der Hoffnung, daß ein Mod das liest und den Balken rückgängig macht. Ich fände es schade, wenn Traka jetzt wegen der Diskussion hier verschwindet. Als Solidaritätszeichen werde ich meinen Avatar entfernen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Das "anstößige" Material stammt von einem anerkannten und in Deutschland hochgeschätztem Künstler und Satiriker, und befindet sich auf einem von der FSK ab 6 freigegebenem Datenträger
> 
> - Der User des Avatars hat innerhalb der Diskussion nur missverständliche Aussagen bekommen wie er sich zu verhalten hat.
> 
> ...



- Dinge können anders wirken, wenn man sie aus dem Zusammenhang reißt. Ich habe nichts dagegen einen Bericht über eine Brustkrebsuntersuchung zu sehen, trotdem möchste ich hier keine Avatare sehen, in dem eine Männerhand an einem Busen rumgrapscht.
- Hätte man es per PM geklärt wären diese ganen Mißverständnisse nie aufgetreten.
- Ist doch egal wie viele kamen... oder ist ein Mensch weniger wert als viele Menschen? Das hier ist keine Abstimmung.
- ... ja... da klärt man am besten mit Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hm von einem Kleinkrieg ist nicht die Rede sondern von berechtigter Kritik auf die kaum eingegangen wurde bisher. Das hat mit einem einzelnen Mod nix zu tun.
> 
> Ich fass mal zusammen.
> 
> - Das "anstößige" Material stammt von einem anerkannten und in Deutschland hochgeschätztem Künstler und Satiriker, und befindet sich auf einem von der FSK ab 6 freigegebenem Datenträger



Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich wiederhole:


> Das Problem ist: Wenn wir so Bilder, egal ob Comic oder echt, nicht entfernen, rennen bald alle mit so Titten-Avataren rum und es sieht hier aus wie im Puff. Und wenn man die RL-Möpse dann entfernt heissts "Der hat doch auch!". Wobei dem Quengelbalg dann egal ist, ob das ne echte oder ne gezeichnete Brust ist.


Ups.. nun hab ich mich tatsächlich wiederholt.



> - Der User des Avatars hat innerhalb der Diskussion nur missverständliche Aussagen bekommen wie er sich zu verhalten hat.


Er soll den Avatar durch was anderes ersetzen (ich erinnere mich da an ein Beispiel mit nem Pony).
Wenns unbedingt sein muss, kann er gern wieder das Tittenvieh hinknallen, aber soll sich net wundern wenn er wieder angeschrieben wird dass er das Ding entfernen soll.



> - Es ist bis jetzt unklar ob sich ein oder mehrer beschwert haben (widersprüchliche Aussagen)


Laut internem Forum gabs noch 5 andere. Und im IRC wurde das auch diskutiert. Da gabs auch Leute die das Ding unpassend fanden.



> - Es ist keine klare Linie zu erkennen (siehe auch den Post von Tikume sowie dessen Po-Avatar)


Tikume hat, sofern er den vor 30 Minuten nicht wieder geändert hat, wieder seinen alten Avatar.



> Es wäre schon auf diese Punkte eine sachliche Reaktion zu bekommen.


Gut so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht gang und gebe, wenn sich einer unter hunderten beschwert, genau sofort auf diesen einzelnen einzugehen und nur sein Wohl zu fördern...

Spock: "... Das Wohl von Vielen, es wiegt schwerer ..." - Kirk: "... als das Wohl von Wenigen." - Spock: "Oder von Einzelnen. ..."


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Bimmbamm dein Ava soll nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Charcharoth hat recht, man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen, mein Gott, es ist doch nur ein Avatar oO
Ich habe sicher schon 5 versch. Avas gehabt, ist es so schlimm einen Avatar zu wechseln? 
Ich finde auch nicht das der Ava schlimm ist, aber ich würde ihn einfach wechseln, wie ich schon damals bei meinem "fast-Nippel" Ava gesagt hab, sobald ein mod mich angeschrieben hätte, hätte ich ihn geändert, und einen neuen genommen :O


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich wiederhole:
> 
> Ups.. nun hab ich mich tatsächlich wiederholt.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich einiges inhaltlich anders sehe danke ich dir dafür
Hättest du das vor einigen Seiten schon so gepostet wäre die Diskussion sicherlich kürzer und andres verlaufen.
Das ist zumindest eine klare Linie. 
(wen auch natürlich eine böse und konservative  tsts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

schmeißen wir Tikume raus die hatte eine Po avatar rausschmeißen die ist sowieso kein guter Mod immer nur böse

Charcharot ist zwar auch immer genervt aber im Grunde ist er lieb aber der beste mod ist Völlig Buffed


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> schmeißen wir Tikume raus die hatte eine Po avatar rausschmeißen die ist sowieso kein guter Mod immer nur böse


Wer wurde denn hier wegen eines Avatars rausgeworfen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

Habe ich gesagt das irgendwer rausgeworfen worden ist hää? leg mir keine wörter in den Mund!


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Okay... da einige Leute das Thema wohl emotional sehr mitnimmt klink ich mich hier mal aus... viel Spaß noch bei weiteren sinnlosen Diskusionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die Capslock hättest ruhig drinlassen können...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

was für Capslock?


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es wäre schön auf diese Punkte eine sachliche Reaktion zu bekommen.
> Alles was das Wort Krieg (so auch Kleinkrieg) in diesem Zusammenhang beinhaltet, wird der Sache sicher nicht gerecht.
> So wichtig isses dann auch wieder nicht
> 
> ...



Ich sagte auch nicht, dass ich die Diskussion in Gänze als Kleinkrieg bezeichne, sondern nur die letzte halbe, dreiviertel Stunde in der man von dem eigentlichen Thema, nämlich das des Avatars, auf "Carcha ist doof und schreibt meiner Ansicht nach widersprüchlich Beiträge" übergegangen ist. Meiner Ansicht nach wurde der Zenit der fördernden Diskussion nämlich schon lange überschritten und Carcha und Traka hätten sich mittels PM besser sprechen können, als hier unfreiwillig das Lager der zwei Fronten zu errichten. In dem die Einen ihr absolutes Recht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit mittels Zurschaustellung barbusiger Mainzelmännchen fordern und die Anderen darauf pochen, dass es sehr wohl mehrere User gab, welche sich darüber mokiert haben, allerdings erst der aktuellste zur PN an Traka führte. Was wiederum ein Zeichen ist, dass es sehr wohl mehrere Menschen gibt, die Loriots deutschlandweiten Ruhm und künstlerisches Wesen nicht anerkennen wollen oder ihn nicht in nackten Mainzelmännchen sehen.

Es bleiben die Fragen, was kann das eigene Ego mehr zerstören? Das Wechseln eines Avatars oder die Entschuldigung einer möglicherweise überhasteten Entscheidung? Kann und sollte jedes Ereignis an die breite Öffentlichkeit getragen werden? Fällt es nicht schwerer eine ganze Gruppe von Leuten zu einem Schritt rückwärts zu bewegen, als nur zwei Einzelne?


P.S.: Ich bin momentan sehr von "Frei", "Krieger", Wolfsmensch" und "Zweite Seele" angetan. Also die eher schwereren Lieder. Da bekomme ich immer Gänsehaut.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

und meine frage beantwortest du nicht boah das ist jetzt aber gemein


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2008)

Keine Darstellung von Geschlechtsteilen oder weiblichen, nackten Brüsten in Bild- oder Ascii-Form, egal ob real oder animiert bzw. gezeichnet im Forum. Diskussion beendet. Danke. :-)


----------

